# My DIY arrow cutter



## gdubbmx (Dec 28, 2018)

Can't really call it a saw, but it does the job very nicely, and the best part is the cost. $0. I already had everything I needed, took maybe 20 minutes to setup. I'm as cheap as they come, so I try to build all of my equipment when possible. I go for function over form. Don't need to be pretty, just needs to work. Start the dremel, put end of arrow on stop, other end into the rotating cutting wheel (CAREFULLY) and then roll it until cut all the way off. Nice square cut. Easy Peasy lol.


----------



## rickjames80 (May 31, 2007)

Doesn't have to cost a lot to work! Nice


----------



## Ike1986 (May 6, 2013)

I've used ones like that before. Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Erat08 (Dec 7, 2018)

Looks Great!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Sometimes the simple things is where it at.


----------



## Rallen1971 (Dec 21, 2013)

Function before fashion


----------



## Redsmoke (Oct 2, 2017)

A very functional and economical approach!


----------



## Wedes (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice I will have to try that myself. Getting into setting everything up myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stepping wolf (May 5, 2019)

gdubbmx said:


> Can't really call it a saw, but it does the job very nicely, and the best part is the cost. $0. I already had everything I needed, took maybe 20 minutes to setup. I'm as cheap as they come, so I try to build all of my equipment when possible. I go for function over form. Don't need to be pretty, just needs to work. Start the dremel, put end of arrow on stop, other end into the rotating cutting wheel (CAREFULLY) and then roll it until cut all the way off. Nice square cut. Easy Peasy lol.
> 
> View attachment 6903145
> 
> View attachment 6903147


Please be sure to add some form of dust collection, you DO NOT want to be breathing in any of that dust.


Stepping wolf


----------



## sbrcher (May 26, 2017)

Nice, it looks very similar to mine. Not pretty but it works great!


----------



## dguns18 (Feb 12, 2019)

Excellent idea! I'll be trying it out soon.


----------



## rpolensky (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm gonna try this. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

I just take the ole tape measure and snip them off with pruning shears hasn't failed me yet


----------



## robdog82 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## TAArrowood (Jul 9, 2013)

I did the same thing, but added another clamp on the exhaust side of the dremel with a piece of 4" pvc that I adapted down to the size of my shop vac hose.. I have both the dremel and the vac plugged into the same power strip so if the dremel is running the shop vac is too.. Previous poster was absolutely right... you don't want this black carbon dust in your sinus or lungs.. Bad things can result from breathing this stuff into your body.. It is a very simple solution, but works very well..


----------



## joeking (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a very similar setup but used the saw below qith an abrasive disc instead of the saw blade


----------



## stickflicker96 (Dec 15, 2019)

Good idea, will do it next time and maybe set the vacuum cleaner next to it.


----------



## Holmboy11 (Dec 27, 2019)

I use a grinder with a Zip disc


----------



## Mtnhighhunters (Jan 2, 2020)

I don’t know man but used worse!


----------



## bzrkr77 (Dec 20, 2019)

Harbor freight sells a tiny cutoff saw with an abrasive disk that would probably work well for this purpose. Costs around $30.00 if I remember correctly.


----------



## 556mtjones (Nov 5, 2017)

Shoot, I might have to pick a dremmel up!


----------



## DCBRIS (Nov 28, 2013)

nice work


----------



## jbyrne81 (Nov 5, 2019)

As long as it works. Good stuff


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

Be café of the carbon dust. I use a vacuum cleaner as I cut them.


----------



## Hawkdog (Nov 19, 2019)

Should work well any both carbon or aluminum. Nice easy setup.


----------



## ToddD89 (Nov 20, 2019)

bzrkr77 said:


> Harbor freight sells a tiny cutoff saw with an abrasive disk that would probably work well for this purpose. Costs around $30.00 if I remember correctly.


I've got one from there with a 2" saw blade. Haven't found abrasive discs for it yet, but going to keep looking.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought a cheap drill dusk collector to add to my setup:








The dremel is on door hinges so you can lower it while you rotate the arrow on the bearings.


----------



## Pascoutsniper (Jan 3, 2020)

What wheel do ya use?


----------



## Cuahitl (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice setups.


----------



## gdubbmx (Dec 28, 2018)

Stepping wolf said:


> gdubbmx said:
> 
> 
> > Can't really call it a saw, but it does the job very nicely, and the best part is the cost. $0. I already had everything I needed, took maybe 20 minutes to setup. I'm as cheap as they come, so I try to build all of my equipment when possible. I go for function over form. Don't need to be pretty, just needs to work. Start the dremel, put end of arrow on stop, other end into the rotating cutting wheel (CAREFULLY) and then roll it until cut all the way off. Nice square cut. Easy Peasy lol.
> ...


Good point. Will do. Thank you!


----------



## millsmo752 (Jul 27, 2017)

Used the exact same idea recently!! My theory is this, if something is going to be screwed up or cut wrong, that mistake is gonna be made by me and not some teenager at the bow shop or other store. Even made my own arrow spinner and squaring device!!! No need to spend all this money when i have scrap material in the basement that is looking for a home!!


----------



## bigstriper (Dec 21, 2011)

As long as it works for you!! Just be sure to square the ends!!


----------



## buckcrazy_98 (Feb 12, 2020)

Been thinking about buying an arrow saw. But now I know what I am going to do. Nice idea!


----------



## Roy96 (Mar 8, 2017)

If it works, it works. just used a regular die grinder to cut down my last set of arrows.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

bigstriper said:


> As long as it works for you!! Just be sure to square the ends!!


Automatically when you rotate the arrow


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

Pascoutsniper said:


> What wheel do ya use?


I use the Dremel 545 Diamond cutting wheel, not the 409 (the ones that come in 20-30 in a pack). The 545 costs about $11 on Amazon and lasts a very long time and does not shatter like the 409 discs.


----------



## IvLy (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey, that's a great idea. I have been looking to get a Dremel or knock-off rotary to cut my carbons. Until then, I'm stuck with aluminum which are a piece of cake with a pipe cutter. Like some said here, watch-out for splinters.


----------



## Dwiscombe (Oct 31, 2017)

Good creativity


----------



## Bigwarr (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice! Good job. I am going to attempt to attach my dremel to a hinge to make it a micro sized chip saw. Just for the heck of it.


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

I have made one very similar.. They work great and are a no cost option (provided you already have the Dremel tool)


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

I do mine the same way and it works well!


----------



## Mr. O (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like a good idea.


----------



## Hart6065 (Mar 5, 2020)

If anyone has access to a 3D printer, Thingiverse has a demel chop saw you can print. Once I get time to build some arrows I might print one, or just use a pipe cutter.


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

ThomVis said:


> Automatically when you rotate the arrow


Are you saying that because you rotate the arrow into the dremel it is automatically square? Did you do anything to square the dremel before your strapped it down? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bvs12 (Feb 10, 2020)

I have been thinking of building something like that but with a right angle grinder.


----------



## awardwell1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

Aint gotta be pretty, just has to work. LOL


----------



## Big_Chuck (Apr 7, 2019)

I do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmix (Nov 14, 2016)

Dude. Very nice!


----------



## Drewed (Dec 29, 2019)

b1004u said:


> Are you saying that because you rotate the arrow into the dremel it is automatically square? Did you do anything to square the dremel before your strapped it down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 Because the arrow is rotated it is cut square to the rotational direction, unless the other end isn’t square.


----------



## ben280 (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice build!


----------



## dylanthomsen12 (Mar 13, 2020)

Interesting setup, might have to give this a try.


----------



## pse_78 (May 18, 2010)

Great Ideas.


----------



## yellowlemon (Apr 3, 2013)

i think we all have some version of a dremel arrow cutter. =) Someone should tell dremel to make an accessory!


----------



## Jb122 (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice i just started to build one myself seen this setup a few times figured id try to tweak it ...it works with a 3" wheel if you take the guard off but ordered 2" of that type cause the stock blade isnt good for cutting carbon arrows ...ill post the finished product tomorrow once i put arrow rollers in but a few test runs just 2 side taping them down it works great clean straight cuts


----------



## mbriscoe91 (Apr 2, 2020)

that is amazing! and simple!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

b1004u said:


> Are you saying that because you rotate the arrow into the dremel it is automatically square? Did you do anything to square the dremel before your strapped it down?


Yes. And I have the Dremel pretty square to the arrow on hinges that have zero play. See my setup on the first page.


----------



## Bluejeep (Mar 29, 2020)

I like it.


----------



## Jb122 (Sep 22, 2019)

Heres the final result works great cut 1/2 a dozen yesterday . It cuts perfect lower the blade until it hits the shaft then spin arrows come out perfectly square i hit it on a squaring tool just to play it safe .best 60 bucks i could spend


----------



## Richardi503 (Jan 3, 2014)

Love all these DIY ideas.


----------



## weeksauce09 (Jan 9, 2020)

I am just getting into arrow building. good timing coming across this. will definitely set up something similar. Thanks!.


----------



## SaltyCaptain (Oct 12, 2019)

Jb122 said:


> Heres the final result works great cut 1/2 a dozen yesterday . It cuts perfect lower the blade until it hits the shaft then spin arrows come out perfectly square i hit it on a squaring tool just to play it safe .best 60 bucks i could spend


I need a “parts list for dummies” on this build. I have been looking to build something and this is exactly what I was looking for.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stephane110 (Apr 10, 2020)

how fast do you spin it


----------



## Itsjoneill (Mar 15, 2020)

Interesting set ups. I've been trying to figure out how to cut them myself. I do the rest of the arrow myself but had them cut at a shop. I'll have to try to set this up in my home shop.


----------



## bcpody (Jul 20, 2015)

I build mine out of cabinet quality hardwood. Will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

I was inspired by this post over the weekend and went out and bought a Harbor Freight 2" saw. I just happened to have some used, thin 3" Wurth cut-off wheels which happen to have a 3/8" mandrel hole.

I wasn't content with the factory vise, way too much play in there to keep anything square, so I machined a little aluminum jaw set to fully grasp the arrow shaft right at the blade. I didn't make the whole back end with the tape measure because I don't plan on using this too often. I am using another piece of aluminum with a hole partially drilled through it to act as a backstop and just clamped that to my workbench. Arrow length was determined by having my wife mark a shaft at full draw, and I just cut all my arrows based on that.
Thanks for the inspiration guys!!!


----------



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

Gonna buy the harbor freight cutoff saw. The Manual doesn’t tell a lot about it. Is it a mandrel fitting? What 2” diamond blade from amazon would work for it? The dremel one mentioned in the post would or wouldn’t work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast*eddie (Oct 19, 2003)

My arrow cutoff saw that I built a few years ago . I cut my arrows , my son's and some friends arrows .
https://youtu.be/zYAJnDj70HQ


----------



## daveforshee (May 1, 2020)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 65mustang13 (May 15, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## DustinThompson (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

